# Meet Rebel :)



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rebel is a 4 month old Bengal. I posted some pictures of him in the intro forum because I didn't see this one. I will post a couple more in here though! Rebel is my crazy boy. He is the first cat I have ever owned and it has been great  He is so active and has soo much energy. If I didn't know any better I would think he was a puppy or a curious toddler. 

He is super smart and has already learned to sit when I tell him too and he loves to play fetch with his little fish toy. He really enjoys going out for walks and riding in the car. He is so outgoing and friendly. He also really likes to play in water. He will yell for me to turn the sink on so he can play in it. He also will try to jump into the shower when it is on. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Rebel is a handsome boy!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Rebel is a handsome boy!


Thank you


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Very cute!


Thank you


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish my cats were as at-ease traveling in a car (Newt tolerates it somewhat but certainly doesn't enjoy it, while Newton is close to full panic mode). Looks like he's going to be a big boy


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

tezster said:


> I wish my cats were as at-ease traveling in a car (Newt tolerates it somewhat but certainly doesn't enjoy it, while Newton is close to full panic mode). Looks like he's going to be a big boy


Oh, he loves it. He likes to stand up and look out the window  I think he is going to be pretty big too by looking at his paws and his tail. He is already really long.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:razz: hi , Rebel is gorgeous, I really love Bengal cats, they are just stunning. :kittyball


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Bengals are the best


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Rebel is such a beautiful boy - and so outgoing! I had a burmese years ago who loved to ride in the car but he complained loudly for the first half hour then he would settle down and enjoy the ride. In those days we used to travel from Ontario to Florida every winter so he had three days in the car.


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

kittiesmom said:


> :razz: hi , Rebel is gorgeous, I really love Bengal cats, they are just stunning. :kittyball


Thank you


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Bengals are the best


They are pretty great!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sylvie'smom said:


> Rebel is such a beautiful boy - and so outgoing! I had a burmese years ago who loved to ride in the car but he complained loudly for the first half hour then he would settle down and enjoy the ride. In those days we used to travel from Ontario to Florida every winter so he had three days in the car.


Thank you  I don't know how he would like that long of a ride. The longest he has been in a car was 7 hours and that was when I went to pick him up and bring him home. He enjoyed that. He played with a little toy and stared out the window just about the whole time.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What a fun cat! With the sitting and fetching and car rides he sounds more like a dog. Congrats on getting a cat, its a lifelong habit


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to see the reactions of dogs (and people) in other cars as they pass by and see a cat staring back at them!


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Wecome. He's gorgeous! Mine like water, too, but I'm afraid they will go from the water to the litter box, and that would be a mess!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! these bengal kitties are absolutely stunning! Welcome to the cat loving world! & thanks for sharing pics of your boy. I think the way you are explaining him the name Rebel fits him 100%.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I LOVE bengals.  Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi! Welcome : ) thanks for sharing Rebel's pictures! He is reeeaaaallly handsome!! Stunning!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I love my little man and can not wait to have many many years with him


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Rebel is a Handsome Boy! WOW!
That's to funny, that he joins you in the
shower! I had a cat many years ago that loved traveling in the car, and it was so funny watching peoples expressions when they saw her along with my dog, looking out the windows!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Rebel is a Handsome Boy! WOW!
> That's to funny, that he joins you in the
> shower! I had a cat many years ago that loved traveling in the car, and it was so funny watching peoples expressions when they saw her along with my dog, looking out the windows!


Thank you  We took him to the vet the other day and on the way home we stopped at a store and my husband ran in while I stayed in the car with Rebel. Someone saw him through the window and asked if he was a cheetah LOL. When they found out he was a domestic cat they couldn't believe he was content in the car and just staring at everyone out the window.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your doing a great job of socializing him! Im sure he stops everyone dead in their tracks. He got such great exotic markings!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, he does look like a cheetah. He looks like he is going to be BIG too! What a pretty boy!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Your doing a great job of socializing him! Im sure he stops everyone dead in their tracks. He got such great exotic markings!


Aw, thanks! He came to me already well socialized, I am just trying to keep up with it


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Wow, he does look like a cheetah. He looks like he is going to be BIG too! What a pretty boy!


Thank you


----------

